# Weird budgies



## Lordvtecgreece (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello everybody i ve just a beautiful pair of budgies but im confused cause they look so different from other budgies i saw before i am also new to this kind so i will need help,i cant understand the gender please help. Thank you everyone for your time i put some photos below


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your budgies look quite normal, the lighter one looks to be a what is known as a cremino, the cere looks pink in the picture, if it is pink in person then you have a male. The cere on the yellow bird looks a bit dark and if it is brown you have a female. If you can post clear frontal head shots it will be easier to tell.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree, from the pictures posted it appears the yellow is a female and the creamino is a male.
Better pictures will definitely help.

As it appears you have a mixed gender pair, it is very important you do everything possible to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.  Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Lordvtecgreece (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you all for your advices and for your time merry christmas and a happy new year and i am glad i ve found you

Does someone know why my budgies dont have blue or light blue cere and they have pink and brown cere?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice  I think that both your budgies are girls; it is hard to tell with the lighting, however. If you post photos taken in natural daylight, we'll be able to confirm their genders for you! 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices! Be sure to read through all the links provided by FaeryBee as they'll be helpful in staying updated on everything. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers and best wishes! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lordvtecgreece said:


> Does someone know why my budgies dont have blue or light blue cere and they have pink and brown cere?


The creamino which is a male, will keep his pink cere throughout his life. It's just that in certain mutations such as the 'ino' you have, the males don't get blue ceres. Females, regardless of mutation that are in condition have a crusty brown cere. When she's not in condition it will be tan or whitish, maybe with a very slight hint of light blue. The bluish white cere is on a younger female who hasn't been in condition yet.

Be sure to read through the Stickies and Articles here on the forum. You'll find lots of interesting information about budgies, and may help answer some questions you may have.

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Lordvtecgreece (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you all for your quick answers


----------



## Lordvtecgreece (Dec 23, 2018)

I presend some new photo of my darlings zeus and hera ...so the creamino is definity a male right?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me it still looks like two girls :blush: 

Zeus' cere is not shiny and is more of a pink-brown than a true pink. If this is what you see in real life, then Zeus is a girl


----------



## Lordvtecgreece (Dec 23, 2018)

Its more like pink than brown in real but the weather doesnt help to get a better shot its always cloudy and raining!!!but thank you very much


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Now I see what StarlingWings was seeing. With the new pic, it does look like the creamino is an out of condition female.


----------

